# Car depreciation limit for 2022-23 is $64,741 and GST credit cap for cars is $5,885



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

The car depreciation limit for 2022-23 is $64,741 and the GST credit cap for cars is $5,885 (one-eleventh of $64,741).









Assets and exclusions


Find out how the simplified depreciation rules apply to assets and which assets are excluded.




www.ato.gov.au













GST and motor vehicles


Explains how GST applies to the purchase or disposal of a motor vehicle.




www.ato.gov.au


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

The luxury car tax threshold for 2022-23 is $84,916 for fuel-efficient vehicles and $71,849 for other vehicles.

*Luxury car tax rate and thresholds*
Luxury car tax (LCT) rate and thresholds.







www.ato.gov.au


----------

